# Service Mast Flashing



## grf.john

Hey everyone, just wondered if anyone had tried out the new residential retrofit flashing from ABC Supply. Its an EPDM split boot that works a lot better for shingled roof apps than anything else I've seen on the market:thumbup:. Just wondering what everyone else thought.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

What about one for square posts?

I make mine out of 4 small pieces of Lead and flash thos posts like a chimney flashing with all of the proper bends.

For round pipes, I use a small section of single ply membrane and then a stainless steel Panduit Band with a clamp compression seal and caulk the top edge behind and on the top of it. 

Costs for the materials is around one buck per post.

Ed


----------



## grf.john

For square post, that is probably the way to do it. For round post I'm not sure what you are talking about. You could use your if you disconnected the power and took off the weatherhead, but you are not talking about a split boot the way you are doing it are you?


----------



## Grumpy

I've never used that particular flashing. Similiar things have been on the market for years, i think by Portals Plus.

I have used pitch pans. I have used leads that I have split on the seam then wrapped around and hose clamped.

Most guys just slap some roof cement around the pipes.


----------

